# Learning To To Shoot



## Forzajuve (Oct 25, 2012)

Is there any system you used. Example 10 for 10 at 10 feet then add another 5 feet and wait to get to 10 for 10 before adding distance.

Or did you just wind it?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Start out with nice light bands that you can shoot all day. Work on accuracy first then work on power if that's your thing.

10ft might be a bit close, but you're right, start close, wait till you are hitting consistently then either increase the range, or reduce the target size.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

My son (9) started with light bands and small ammo. He insisted on shooting the spoon. He now shoots it almost exclusively. He says cans are too easy. He's about 25' away from a tablespoon. He'll get three or four hits out of twenty or thirty shots. He takes his time doing everything though. He says when he gets two in a row he'll move back a step or two. He's a mini me.
I favor small targets. When you back up it's still small but you can readily and easily visualize a hit. But it's all relative.... do you want precision or just the ability to hit a can?
You must decide where you want to end up. You've already begun!

Oh yeah... WING IT!


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Start out with nice light bands that you can shoot all day. Work on accuracy first then work on power if that's your thing.
> 
> 10ft might be a bit close, but you're right, start close, wait till you are hitting consistently then either increase the range, or reduce the target size.


This is exactly how I did it when I got back into slingsot shooting.
When I was a child I did not think about a system. I just picked up a fork and had fun.
I believe we that we sometimes just think too much about a simple thing. IMHO


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> Start out with nice light bands that you can shoot all day. Work on accuracy first then work on power if that's your thing.
> 
> 10ft might be a bit close, but you're right, start close, wait till you are hitting consistently then either increase the range, or reduce the target size.


This is exactly how I did it when I got back into slingsot shooting.
When I was a child I did not think about a system. I just picked up a fork and had fun.
I believe we that we sometimes just think too much about a simple thing. IMHO
[/quote]Way too much...


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

It all depends on what you want to achieve. If you just want to have leisure fun, I say just shoot shoot shoot it will eventually all fall in place. If you want to have fun, but reach a point of competing you have to develope some kind of planning when it comes to a productive shooting session.

First I would only shoot at 10ft, if 
1) I don't have any space to do otherwise
Or 
2) if I shot a lot of flyers.. Primarily to keep my shots at least in the catch box

10meters is a good point to be for a practice session, whether you are new or old at the sport.. If it is hard to hit an object, shot at a smaller object for a few sessions and then go back to the original target (it will seem much bigger). That's why you will sometimes hear the saying "aim small miss small" (something like that, it's late







)

Second, one really needs to work on doing everything consistant rather than chasing the target... Form is important, even if it is different than others...

You may find one of my threads helpful, it discusses working on consistency , well the way I interpret it.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/16285-raw-duck-challenge-improving-your-game/

Yeah maybe I think too hard on something so simple, but that's only during my serious sessions... One still needs some time for butterfly wing silliness ( another vid, another topic







)

LGD


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

DaveSteve said:


> This is exactly how I did it when I got back into slingsot shooting.
> When I was a child I did not think about a system. I just picked up a fork and had fun.
> I believe we that we sometimes just think too much about a simple thing. IMHO


Agreed, but all the same, when I was a kid I would be happy if I could hit a window pane once every 3 shots. Now I wanna hit a bottle cap. And I reckon you had a system as a kid, but you've forgotten it


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have been shooting seriously for a while now. I have found the best thing to do is to just shoot. Once you start flinging a great amount of steel balls daily you will start to learn what works and what doesnt for you.


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

A regular shooting practice habit is a system.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

as ive grown older, ive noticed i tend to overthink things ... i miss the days of youthful blind ignorance


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Imperial said:


> as ive grown older, ive noticed i tend to overthink things ... i miss the days of youthful blind ignorance


 Y es. Make sure your having fun and improvement will follow naturally.


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

The funny thing about practicing is . . . the more you do it, the better you get. Its pretty much universal with everything in life.

And raising the bar (small steps at a time), as in distance and target size, is certainly a good way to achive new levels of accomplishment.
.


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

I shoot at around 10 ft due to space but I shoot at hanging tea candle holders. Silver dollar size maybe? They swing in the wind good too because they are so light


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

start with soft bands and then work up, otherwise you will end up straining and then shaking and this leads to bad accuracy. also do not get dishartened if you are not getting good quickly, it took me a while, another key point is that POWER IS NOT EVERYTHING wheras accuacy is, there is no point in being able to shoot through a concrete bunker if you cant hit it in the first place.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2012)

I've been an archer since I was about 6. I'm 60 now. One game I always enjoyed was to move one step towards the target every time I missed and one step away every time I hit. Due diligence will wear a spot in the lawn which gradually moves away from the target.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

OldSpookASA said:


> I've been an archer since I was about 6. I'm 60 now. One game I always enjoyed was to move one step towards the target every time I missed and one step away every time I hit. Due diligence will wear a spot in the lawn which gradually moves away from the target.


I do that sometimes, too. Fun stuff!


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

when i started i just went out into the woods with a pocketful of marbles/steel balls and shoot stumps and cans, this is good practice because it gives you the ability to shoot different size targets at different ranges.


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

the only problem with this is that you lose a lot of ammo


----------

